# Repticon Columbia, SC



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Is anyone going??? Im considering vending but might wait for Pensocola, FL


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I do mostly thumbs. Let me know if your interested/ looking for anything.


----------

